# Think Green (food)



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Weellll~ I have a fun client to play with who loves sitdowns for 10.....
St. Patricks Day think green not boiled cabbage please. I did a total green buffet last year for 35 it was a hoot....so to get you started

shrimp, scallops poached in an herb (lemon grass, dillweed, tarragon) bath with a caper herb mayo served in endive leaf

Salmon with a sorrel sauce

Key lime pie with candied lime zest

Spinach fetticine with morels, asparagus, sauteed onions in a light alfredo


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Shroomgirl,

I should never come to this site when I'm hungry  all your stuff sounds so gooood!!

devils hair pasta with cilantro-pistacio pistu with green chili grilled chicken breast

poached wild Irish salmon with green tobacco charred onions and chive oil 

hacked squab and chashews rolled in crisp green leaf lettuce with a green onion-mushroom - soy dip

Chartruese panna cotta with chiffanade of candied ****** lime leaf?
cc


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

as always thought and imagination provoking...
devils pasta??? don't know this one

cilantro/pistachio pesto...with chili chicken.. what would you serve with this...a cooling salad? Dessert????

I like the tobacco scallions...are they green or black/brown?

Fresh pea soup with a dallop of creme fraise

Sugared green grapes with a green veined cheese.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Shroom with the chicken how about a jicama,orange salad with a tequela vinaigrette?

Devils hair is angles hair but when you make the dough you add some cayenne pepper.

The onions do come off a little brown but there tasty.

How about a chilled avocado soup with diced green tomatoes baby shrimp and toasted almonds?
cc


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

More on the avacado...what's the base? Cold I gather? spices? hmmmmmmm

orange salad good company with the hot pasta

Kiwi tart 

I served Midori/sweet & sour/vodka/on ice with a strawberry on the lip of the large martini glass....normally don't like these drinks but this was gooooood.
Really green!!!

We're in the process of planning Morel Madness April 21....more later.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Shroom , It is chilled as I indicated.

I use a clarified vegetable stock for the foundation. An I blend the avocoda in the blender I slowly ladle in the stock to get the consistency I want.

I can't wait for morel madness,
That should be a lot of fun!!

Shroom, Do you ever rest


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Sure I rest....walking the woods hunting for shrooms is rejuvenating. I multitask so many things are done at one time....

Baby artichokes marinated with garlic and served with a parmesan
Good on pasta too

Grape leaves stuffed with a goat cheese and grilled/ great with grilled olive bread.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

How about a chilled terrine of salfisy and haricot vert wrapped in eggplant slices,served on top of arugula with a warm vinaigrette based with pancetta,green peppercorns and basil


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I once had a terrine in France that was ham with lots of parsley in it. It was wonderful on a summer day, but I don't know about March! Nobody mentioned fried green tomatoes yet... If you want to hit all the Irish bases, wrap salmon filets in spinach and steam them. You'll get orange and green in one go.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I don't know why I didn't think of this earlier but I have a great recipe for a zucchini & leeks flan. It's a Georges Blanc recipe. You serve it with a smoked salmon cream. It's really delicious. If you'd like the recipe let me know I'll post it.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Any recipe by George Blanc is a winner...
Post away Sisi
cc


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Forgot the recipe is in French. I'll do my best to translate...

*Flan de courgettes à la crème de saumon fumé*
Zucchini Flan with a smoked salmon cream
4 Servings

150g leeks
100g potatoes
600g zucchini
2 eggs
50cl cream
100g smoked salmon, thinly sliced
1 lemon
150g butter
salt & pepper

*For The Flan*

Cut the leeks in two and rinse them, making sure there is no more dirt in them. Peel and wash the potatoes. Rinse the zucchinis and using a small knife remove 2 or 3 strips of the skin, to get a decorative effects. Reserve a piece that you will cut in 30 thin slices to decorate the plates

In a pot of boiling and salted water, put the leeks, potatoes and zucchinis. Cook for 15 minutes. Rinse under cool water, and make sure to remove all the water that could be lodge between the leaves of the leeks. Pour the veggies in a food processor and process until finely chopped.

Remove from the food processor and pass the mashed veggies into a fine strainer, pushing the veggies through the holes with a dough scraper. This is to remove the tougher fibres of the leeks.

Add 3 tablespoons of cream and the eggs to the strained veggies. Add salt and pepper to taste. Pour into small buttered ramekins and put into a bain marie, a pan of hot water. Put into a preheated 150°C for 20 minutes. To test for doneness, insert a knife in the centre of the flan. If the knife comes out clean the flans are done. Put aside.

*Smoked Salmon Cream*

Thinly slice the smoke salmon. Bring the rest of the cream to a boil with the salmon. While whisking, add the butter cut into small pieces, add salt and pepper to taste and add the juice of the lemon. If the consistence is not right, adjust it to your own taste. Strain the sauce using a chinois (china cap) making sure to press the salmon against the sides to extract as much flavour as possible.

*Presentation*

Unmould the flan in the centre of a plate, and drizzle the sauce around. Drape the reserve slices of zuchini. Previously you will have sauté the zucchini in a bit of butter. Press the slices of paper towel to remove all trace of butter. The slices should be a bit warm when you press them on the sides of the flan.

You can add a few slices of smoke salmon cut into a triangular shape in each plate.

Before serving, make sure the plates are hot, and warm up the flan if needed.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Thank you, looks like a keeper.
Salsaify and Haricot verte in eggplant...I like it....


----------

